# Pictures of a Park



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

This evening, I thought I would take a walk and take some photographs of a small park near where I live. Some of these are not great as my camera is not very good quality.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's a couple of pictures of myself - 


























I slipped down a small hill at one point, but it was only a short fall and the only consequence was dirty hands, arms and clothes -


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll add pictures of the "park" that I go, next time I go. Its actually an old mental asylum with over 100 acres, mostly unused these days. 

Very nice pics, skycloud.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

These are quite good, Sky.roud:


----------

